# Ivan



## 1van (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi
I am looking for anyone who has any photos of two old Shetland Fishing Boats. They are the Planet LK365 and the Our Queen LK193. If anyone has photos or information where I may find some photos please would you get in contact with me.

Thanks


----------

